
Ask HN: Sunrise Calender users, what app will you switch to? - thomasmeagher
Microsoft is shutting down Sunrise, once integration of the Sunrise team and product into Outlook is complete.<p>What Calendar app are you going to switch to?
======
Gustomaximus
I ran 5 calendars simultaneously recently to choose a preferred option.

I went with Google calendar with Outlook a close second (also tried sunrise,
cal and Business calendar). I quite liked Outlook and would have gone with it
as my joint mail/calendar but found it would slow down and crash with larger
mail accounts.

Whatever you like its quite a good option to install several and use them
side-by-side to get a feel what you like. I did the same with mail clients too
and ended up with Nine, again Outlook being a close second.

------
pandaFish
Good question. I'm going to continue to use sunrise until bit rot renders the
app unusable. Really going to miss the "find a time that works for both of us"
keyboard.

~~~
thomasmeagher
That is probably the best third-party keyboard.

------
jacksondeane
I am giving Fantastical 2 another try.

[https://flexibits.com/fantastical](https://flexibits.com/fantastical)

------
husseiny
I am back to the standard iOS Calendar. Don't really love it. I hear Outlook
is actually pretty good.

------
Pyrodogg
That's extremely disappointing. I just started trying it out sync'd with my
Google calendar.

------
jacalata
Maybe I'll try Outlook, if they implement the Trello 2-way integration.

